

What features do you dislike the most in Java? - rlmw
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/25552/what-features-do-you-dislike-the-most-in-java

======
16s
The forcing of OOP is my primary objection. Don't get me wrong, I have nothing
against OOP and use it when doing GUI wor, but I dislike being forced into OOP
all the time.

I also dislike the virtual machine. It's basically a platform just like MS
Windows. For these reasons, I tend to use C++ as it allows me to program
however I like and doesn't require a pretend computer (AKA virtual machine) to
run.

------
mahmud
Lack of closures. It's pitiful to be forced to create an entirely new class
that implements an certain interface (ahem, AbstractAction), or create an
inner class, or create a subclass of another class, just to be able to pass
some code + context.

Java is a good programming language, but it's been consciously dumbed down for
a hypothetical "stupid" programmer.

